# Travel Destinations > North America >  Powder for cleaning the toilet

## Grigrivos

Powders for cleaning the toilet really work, especially if the pipes are new and modern. And if they are old and with slots, then it is better to call the masters https://chosenrooter.com/services/residential/sewer/ who will either clean the sewer or install new pipes. Here, as luck would have it. In any case, new pipes are easier to operate and then there will be no unpleasant smell in the room.

----------

